# Use You Spirit Halloween Step Pad Outside



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

I have had good luck using “Step Here” prop triggers from Spirit Halloween. I have read here that some of our members don’t use them outside because of the need for them to be on a hard surface to function. There is an easy fix for this. Since I have not seen any tutorial for this as yet on the forum here is my solution for this problem that allows these triggers to be used outside. I have been using the “Step Here” triggers for several years outside with good results. (Sorry I am trying to insert some images here but not having any luck so will go with plan B)

Materials you will need: 
1. Black paint 
2. Small paint brush 
3. Glue gun 
4. Glue sticks 
5. Rasp or sandpaper 
6. Saber saw 
7. Small lightweight rug 
8. 2’ x 2’ x ½” Plywood (scrap if you have it) 
9. Pencil 
10. Tape measure 
11. Dremmel tool or something similar 
12. “Step Here” prop trigger 
13. Heat gun (optional for drying the paint faster)


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Let's get started. It will take only about 30 - 45 minutes from start to finish including paint drying time if you use the optional heat gun.
First Measure the rug. This will cover the step pad. It can be any shape you want. I chose a round one that I got from Target for $1.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Next mark the dimensions of the rug on the plywood but you want the base to be a little larger than the rug so add at least 1" all around. So if, for instance, the diameter of your rug is 18" you should mark a cut line of 20" diameter. This will be the cut line for the step pad base.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Cut the plywood along the cut line.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Place the step pad on the base. You will be making a line along the trigger wire from the step pad to he edge of the base and then cut a groove along this line for the trigger wire to lay in.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Use the dremmel or a similar tool and cut a groove in the plywood base along the trigger wire line. This is not absolutely necessary but it will protect the trigger wire from wear from people stepping on the step pad and extend the life of the step pad.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Use the rasp or sandpaper to smooth the cut edges of the plywood base.


----------



## Die N Rott (Jan 3, 2010)

LOVE it! What a great idea!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Really great suggestion.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Now paint the base. If you wish you can use the heat gun to speed up the drying process.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Now place the step pad in the center of the painted plywood base. Mark a pencil line around the step pad for a glue line. The trigger wire should line up with the groove you cut in the base earlier.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Using he glue gun run a bead of glue along the pencil line and glue the step pad to the base. You should only glue along the edges of the step pad. Also, glue the trigger wire into the groove that was cut into the plywood base and put a little extra glue on top of the wire to help protect it.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Place the rug over the step pad. The rug not only hides the step pad but it also protects the pad from wear from repeated traffic and w;ill extend the life of the step pad. Be sure the step pad is in the center of the rug. Draw a pencil line around the rug. This will be the glue line to glue the rug to the base.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Glue the edge of the rug in place onto the base along the glue line. That's it. Your all done.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, now put it to use. Take it outside and place it in a path where you want to trigger your prop. Make a small depression in the ground where the base will sit to help prevent a trip hazard as people walk over it. Put some leaves or other lightweight foliage on the step pad to camouflage it and you are ready to go. You have a "Step Here" pad on a solid base to use outside.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Not bad, but I would go a step further when placing it on the ground for safety sake. Anything you put in someones walking path has to be safe for them to step on and not become a trip and fall hazard, which opens up the potential for all kinds of injury. For something such as a wood base, besides creating a proper depression in the ground to make it plumb to ground level, I would actually nail it into the ground with 8" long nail spikes, found at home depot or lowes. That will keep it from upending if someone steps on the edge of the base. And I would be absolutely certain the edge of the wood is not raised above the ground, causing a trip hazard. I'd also make sure the wire was buried too, which could be another trip hazard or at the very least someone breaks the wire or pulls the prop over. And since leaves will for sure be scattered from foot traffic or wind, I'd consider not having an ornate spider web design but rather, black or dark green. People will avoid stepping on something ornate they see on the ground. The trick is to make it invisible to increase the odds they step on in inadvertently.

I know I sound like a dorky killjoy, but safety first cause the wrong thing always seem to happen, even with the best of intentions.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Shockwave199, thanks for your comments and suggestions. Yes, the large spikes to secure the base to the ground is an excellent idea for added safety. Safety should always be a primary concern so anything that provides added safety is definitely a plus. When I place the bases in the paths I always dig a depression the depth of the step pad and level it. Since the depression is the same size and depth as the base I have never had any issue with it moving or tipping but still spiking it to the ground would be a good idea and I might do this this year. Burying the trigger wire...also a good idea. I've never had an issue with anyone tripping or breaking the wire but why take a chance. Also, I had the same idea that you do about any covering over the step pad that had a design on it. I though a solid color would be preferred but if you get something with a design you can always paint over it with dark paint. I used the spider web design rug because....that is what Target had that was inexpensive...only $1 each. And if there is one thing I am it is frugal. My wife, however, says that I am not frugal I am cheap.. And I though the spider web design was sort of cool. Anyway, I've used four of these bases for my step pads for the past four years now and I can tell you for sure that kids will ALWAYS step on the spider web if they see it. It is like a magnet to them. In fact, I have seen them go out of their way to step on these spider webs. Go figure. That's one reason that after the first year I didn't paint over the design. But I still like to camo them as much as possible. Plus these are placed in paths in the Haunted Forest that is pretty dark anyway. Thanks again for your suggestions. I always appreciate anything that will make Halloween more fun and safer.


----------



## halloween nut (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome idea. Thanks this will help a ton , my step pad would get tripped on feet and pulled around.


----------

